# Iowa Folks - Where ya gettin your Hickory?



## travcoman45 (Mar 29, 2008)

OK, we live here in Iowa, Hickory isn't very popular in my area, where all the rest of you gettin your hickory wood at besides the stores?  Don't mind processin my own to have a good supply and cheaper then the bags.
Thanks.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry can't help you Trav, i'm buying at stores still. I'm always on the look out for hickory too. Especially since we partially heat with wood through the winter.

You could try contacting a local tree service see if they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Mar 29, 2008)

Trav,

I would do a little scouting in your area.  Take off on a "Sunday drive" and just cruise around some rural areas looking for hickory trees.  Then find out who owns the land and offer to "clean up" after the hickory trees.  They can tend to be kind of a messy tree as far as limbs falling and such.

Around here, hickory trees are kind of an "area" thing.....some people cleared pasture land and left the hickorys.....others left the oaks.  

Hope this helps......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






L8r,
Eric


----------



## geob (Mar 29, 2008)

My son lives in Wheatland and brings some back when he comes to visit.  How much are you talking about.  Some or a trailer full.

geob


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks geob:  Your son lives about 185 miles from me, a fair haul with todays fuel prices.  If I can't find some around here, I might get ahold of you, I'm thinkin about probably a half or so pickup load.  We have to go to Iowa City hospital sometimes for my son, might think about pickin some up then, as it is fairly close to Wheatland.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey trav, if you want to try some white ash i have six trees to take down soon (within the next 2 - 3 weeks). These are prob 30 to 40 footers. We'll use most of it for winter heat but i'm sure there'll be some spare for cooking with. 

WD had some given to him a while back and he said it was ok. After i finished my mods yesterday i used a chunk to test for smoke leaks. Very similar smelling smoke to hickory but a little lighter.

Also i have just had another farmer tell me he has an acreage he wants clearing this summer. Haven't had a chance to survey what trees are there yet.  Can keep you posted. 

BTW i'm one hour south from you.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Teeotee, that would be great, let me know what ya find out there.  How'd your mods go?


----------



## teeotee (Mar 31, 2008)

It went ok, Was a chance to give it a good clean up. Waiting for a time when i can get a posting done with pics etc.

Think it made a diff to heat retention. Hard to tell without doing a full cook. Definitely doesn't leak smoke anywhere near as much so that must be a good thing.


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 31, 2008)

I mite be able to get you boys some hickery as soon as it drys up some, a guy i go to church with has some, alot in pastures. but his nephew sells it to Battle BBQ, but i think there is enuff. TOT, i live 20 miles south of you, if you need some help clear brush, let me know


----------



## gabriel (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in Omaha and would drive a couple hours to get a trunk full of wood if I could get in on any of this.  Please let me know if you can spare any.  I'm just looking for any kind of a deal, I hate buying my wood from stores.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 1, 2008)

Gabe, I'm going to be cutting some more trees soon. No hickory tho just white ash for now. It is going to need seasoning yet. 

I'm actually three hours from Omaha. Can let you know when i get some down.

Buzz that all sounds interesting. Have eaten at Battles ..... good sandwiches. Will keep in touch !!


----------



## gabriel (Apr 1, 2008)

Thx a ton Teeotee!


----------



## teeotee (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey smokebuzz ....If some hickory becomes available then i'll come down and cut it. Don't want to take away from someones income tho 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 6, 2008)

They got plenty, they just want it cut down and out of there.


----------



## ghost308 (Apr 6, 2008)

Heres an idea, try calling your power company, they are responsable for keeping the trees off the powerlines, here in Mo. they will let you have it for free.


----------

